# Cream going off color



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

One of our cream does seems to be going a weird color, in patches she is going grey/black ive never seen anything like this. Any ideas??

Sorry about the pants pics !!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

like a reverse variagated! as i heard they can loose their colourings as they age... im not sure but i seem to remember someone else having a similar thing happen but maybe slightly different, it might have been steve? could give him a try.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

It's molt give it a few more days it will look terrible it will clear eventually takes a while though I have several like that at the moment.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't worry about that Dom, all creams I've ever kept have done that (not every mouse but all strains). It's like they moult and then sometimes never come out of it. It tends to happen to mine when they're older and usually it's the does. It looks like someone has put greasy fingerprints on them lol - like the grease spots on the paper you get fish and chips in :lol: In my creams it only happens to a few older does as I said, but it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Just a thought but what is its parents? it can happen to them depending on there parents!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Michael N said:


> Just a thought but what is its parents? it can happen to them depending on there parents!


Parents as far as i know were creams also, these are show lines from a good breeder so i wouldnt think there would be anything else in there.



MouseBreeder said:


> Don't worry about that Dom, all creams I've ever kept have done that (not every mouse but all strains). It's like they moult and then sometimes never come out of it. It tends to happen to mine when they're older and usually it's the does. It looks like someone has put greasy fingerprints on them lol - like the grease spots on the paper you get fish and chips in :lol: In my creams it only happens to a few older does as I said, but it's nothing to worry about.


I thought someone had touched her with dirty hands.

Thanks Steve, im glad its nothing to worry about.

Thanks all for the help


----------

